# I want a fish.....



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

I want a fish that is clean and can live in a little tank. I might get a bigger tank someday but don't have the room right now. I want something like a clown fish, but hear that they don't thrive in aquariums. So any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

Clownfish are probally the hardiest as a group of all marine species. Especially if you get a tank bred species. So they are a great start for anyone entering SW. Other hardy fish are gobies & damsels(MEAN), as well as many other depending on how your tank is & how big. What size of tank do you have? Tell us a bit about it.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

I want to get like a 5 gallon or maybe a 10 at the largest. I want a real vibrant color like the clownfish or just a cool looking fish. Something that doesn't need to be cleaned alot. My room is usually pretty cold, but I could always get some sort of heater.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

those gobies look pretty cool


When you say hard, does that mean tough?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

Saltwater is out of the question then. You need to look into freshwater. Type of goldfish or maybe a betta.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

You would have to many problems with a tank that small. I am not saying it cant be done but you will have to be on top of things when it somes to water changes and water parameters.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

ok.....i just once saw a clown fish in a 10 gallon tank at a pet store. I'm sure that wasn't suppose to be in that little tank. I really don't want a beta or a goldfish though. I want something more exotic. Something different


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

usmcwife said:


> You would have to many problems with a tank that small. I am not saying it cant be done but you will have to be on top of things when it somes to water changes and water parameters.


What do you mean be on top of things. Just changing the water alot. Would that be cruel to the fish?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Well little tanks can have things go wrong with them quick. The water evaporates out of them so quick, which will raise the salinity. there fore you will need to add freshwater alot, and becarefull not to lower the salinity. And then there would be a larger buildup of waste from the fish.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I know you mean well but it sounds like you are of limited experience with marine environments. They are extremely sensitive and delicate. You could pull it off but I'd suggest maybe turning your attention to a lot of planning. Just getting a 10g tank a power filter, some sand and a fish won't cut it for very long.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

caferacermike said:


> I know you mean well but it sounds like you are of limited experience with marine environments. They are extremely sensitive and delicate. You could pull it off but I'd suggest maybe turning your attention to a lot of planning. Just getting a 10g tank a power filter, some sand and a fish won't cut it for very long.


you are probably right. I guess I just might get a freshwater. I really did wanna do it right and stuff but if I have to worry about the fish everyday, it might not be fore me.


----------



## dustin323 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nanos can be done, you just have to be careful. BTW, by hardy I mean easy to take care of. In a 10g there isn't much you can keep besides a pair of clowns & a small goby of some sort.

A smaller enviorment is harder to keep stabilized with anything. Then you also have to worry about evaporation with saltwater. When your salinity goes up it can be very bad for inhabitants. Especially shrimp & fish that are sensitive to it, Tops offs of freshwater would be needed daily on that small of a tank.

I think you can do it if you really want to & gonna stay on top of it. I've seen people have great looking 10 gallon tanks before. If you give it a try you need to get 10-15 lbs of live rock for it as well as some live sand. A standard HOB power filter would be suffice on such a small tank. Though I'm one that likes protien skimmers on everything. You could find one for that small of a tank for under $50 probally. If you think you can't then don't try it. As it will just dissapoint you. Instead save up & start a bigger setup. The bigger the better. You can also get auto-top off systems to help you out with that, though around $100. Do some research on nanos & decide. If you can take the proper care of it, it won't be to hard. You just have to stay on top of things & be patient.


----------



## nicklovgren (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks....they look like cool fish


----------

